# Arcade Club Leeds



## mr2nut123 (Feb 10, 2019)

Has anyone here been yet? Just a heads up that it's gaming heaven and cheap as chips to get in. It's a new thing in Leeds just off Kirkstall Road.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Reminds me of this one
https://www.retroarcade.co/


----------



## mr2nut123 (Feb 10, 2019)

HEADPHONES said:


> Reminds me of this one
> https://www.retroarcade.co/


That also looks amazing! Cheaper too if they have the games you're after.

Arcade Clubs sheer size is just nuts. They have two sites now with over 250 cabs in each. I spent 11 hours there first time :lol:


----------



## Oats (Apr 9, 2012)

It is not at all clear from the website what is in there, types of games (pinball?) etc. Was thinking could be good for kids or work outing, but the website is pretty poor at selling it to me.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

I went to Arcade Club Bury/Manchester 2 weeks ago.
Amazing
5 hrs with the kids flew by.
Food and drink was reasonable too.
£3 for a cheeseburger/hotdog with Nachos.
This accurately shows how much stuff there was





What it doesn't show well is how spot on the lighting was.
Dark enough to give that atmospheric arcade neon glow yet bright enough to spot your kids across the room.


----------

